# Webserver simulieren?



## -Alexander- (18. Januar 2014)

Hi,
ich würde gerne eine Konktaktformular mit PHP erstellen und auch testen. Da ich aber keinen Webserver besitzte bräuchte ich eine Alternative. Gibt es da nicht Programme für?

Danke!


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (18. Januar 2014)

LAMP (Softwarepaket)
Gibt es auch für für Windows.


----------



## Crysis nerd (18. Januar 2014)

Und wie auch im LAMP Artikel verlinkt ist: XAMPP
Also mit XAMPP kann man sich auf die quick 'n' dirty Methode nen lokalen Webserver aufsetzen.


----------



## keinnick (18. Januar 2014)

Entweder XAMPP oder füttere Google mal mit "kostenloses Webhosting PHP". Da solltest Du auch fündig werden. Kannst Du nach Deinem Test ja wieder löschen.


----------



## -Alexander- (18. Januar 2014)

Okay danke!


----------



## DarkMo (18. Januar 2014)

xampp ist top!


----------



## wheelychecker (20. Januar 2014)

Aptana Studio 3 (für Linux, Windows und Mac OS X) hat einen Built-In Server, der auch PHP, Perl etc. unterstützt.
Die IDE solltest du als Webdeveloper auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren!


----------



## -Alexander- (22. Januar 2014)

Hat villeicht jemand eine kurze Anleitung für Xampp parat?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 https://www.google.de/#q=anleitung+xampp+deutsch&safe=off


----------



## -Alexander- (26. Januar 2014)

Welche Module muss ich für PHP aktivieren? Ich habe ein Kontaktformular geschrieben, das eine Email verschickt. Diese E-mail kommt allerdings nicht an. Muss ich etwas einschalten?


----------



## Crysis nerd (26. Januar 2014)

Mit E-Mails ist das so eine Sache. Dafür braucht man eigentlich einen E-Mail server und und... 
PHP läuft wohl ziemlich von Anfang an, wenn man XAMPP installiert. Aber Email, wie gesagt, nicht einfach.


----------



## -Alexander- (28. Januar 2014)

Okay, das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Auf einem normalen Webserver, auf dem die Webseite später gehostet wird, sollte das aber keine Probleme machen oder?


----------



## milesdavis (29. Januar 2014)

Dafür gibts die mail()-Funktion in php


----------



## -Alexander- (29. Januar 2014)

Ja die funktioniert mit Xampp allerdings nicht. Auf einem normalen Webserver, auf dem die Webseite später gehostet wird, sollte das aber keine Probleme machen oder?


----------



## Eco_F83R (29. Januar 2014)

Aloha 

ca. 10 Jahre alt:
@mail("user@usermail.de","Betrefftext","Hallo Welt! ( Wie Einfallsreich  )","From: Absender <deine@mail.de>","-f deine@mail.de")

Ich weiß nicht ob das so richtig ist. Meine aber das es seinerzeit auf meinem Heim-Webserver (auch) funktioniert hat. Zumindest habe ich es geschafft von Zuhause aus über meinen Mail-Account mir selbst eine E-Mail zu senden. Wie geschrieben ist das ganze über 10 Jahre her ... und da ich auch genau so lange nichts mehr gemacht habe ... 

Gruß,
Eco_F83R

Edit:


> Das funktioniert nur, sofern das Mailing (SMTP) auf dem Server korrekt konfiguriert wurde. Siehe z.B. hier.


Klar. Man muss PHP natürlich noch die Serverdaten mitteilen ...


----------



## bingo88 (29. Januar 2014)

Das funktioniert nur, sofern das Mailing (SMTP) auf dem Server korrekt konfiguriert wurde. Siehe z.B. hier.


----------



## milesdavis (29. Januar 2014)

Auf bplaced.net und square7.ch (beides mit kostenlosen Accounts) und strato.de funktionierts. Dort bin ich daheim.

Zu php-Funktionen: php.net
Da ist alles erklärt mit kommentierten Beispielen.


----------

